# Hello



## â eamSQ (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey, names Kris, I'm training in Muay Thai, all self taught. I'm only 16, so in a few weeks here when I get my license, I will start looking around for some martial art places. I am very intrested in mainly Muay Thai, but am also intrested in anything that can get me going. I just love the style, form, technique, and power of Muay Thai, personally. Hopefully I can learn a few things on here, looks like a great place!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  I hope that you can find some quality instruction.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 15, 2006)

welcome to the forum
Be sure to keep us informed on how your search for a training school goes.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2006)

Greetings, Kris, and welcome to MartialTalk---good to have you with us! Please do keep us posted on your MT training once you get it set up.


----------



## MJS (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome!!


----------



## Drac (Dec 16, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## huntly_kickboxing (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Bro, MT Kicks butt thats for sure!!! train hard to become hard!!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## bydand (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Good luck on finding some formal training in your area, and may it be a training hall that feels like family to you.  That makes great training even better.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## matt.m (Dec 18, 2006)

welcome


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi & welcome to MT! Best wishes in your search for a good school.


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 19, 2006)

Greetings, welcome to MT and good luck in finding a good, qualified teacher!


----------



## MasterWright (Dec 25, 2006)

Good luck with your training, I hope you find the right school too. 

Master Wright


----------



## Carol (Dec 29, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  :wavey:


----------



## centerline (Jan 3, 2007)

Kris. Muay Thai is great and there is nothing wrong with training on a bag for hours. As you train move as if you are fighting, bob and weave.
A good training drill is to go 3 minnutes on the bag drop to the ground do 10 crunches and repeat. Find a Trainer that can teach Mauy Thai and ground fighting possably jut fan. Good luck


----------



## BiGGinZ (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## German Coach (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 7, 2007)

welcome and happy posting


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------

